# Nexus 5 - My Small Review



## furious_gamer (Dec 17, 2013)

It's been a dream for me to own a Nexus device ever since it is released. And it became a possibility this month. I had a chance to buy N5 and without much thought, I bought it. I must say that it is worthy investment for a first time Nexus owner like me. Been enjoying it for a week, so decided to write a small review as everyone wish.

*Build Quality*

Since I never own Nexus devices, can't compare with it's predecessors. But as an old Android user, I owned/handled a lot of device and this phone felt better in hand. Compared to the cheap plastic-y feel in most of the phones, the rubberized back is so gripping as well as looks awesome. I always thought bigger phones weigh more,but N5 proved it wrong. Yes, even with back cover it is still lighter than my Burst and my brother's S3.

The front looks good, because of its thin bazel. Phone fits my one hand usage pattern. Overall I am impressed with the build quality(Far better than any mobile I have used till now).

*Performance*

With no updates, the thumbnail loading in gallery was buggy. But with 4.4.2, that's resolved. Apart from that, phone is snappy and lag free. Sole reason to own Nexus device is to get vanilla OS experience and it is buttery smooth in N5. Played few demanding games and phone was fast and multi tasking is a breeze. Not much to say here as hardware is pretty notched up to compete against giants like S4 and Note 3.

*Features*

I guess I am too early in writing review. I feel like there is still a lot to explore. Hangouts completely took over messaging part. Clean people and contacts look. New photos sync option, which let you back up your photos to Google cloud solution. Quick office is now free and comes pre-loaded. Play music and other services undergone some cosmetic changes as well. Notification area is now lot cleaner. No options will be displayed by default(like WiFi,BT etc). Google+(!) took major revamp in my opinion. I loved it.
If I find more, will update this post.

*Call, connectivity*

Phone packs with all available connectivity options. Tested WiFi and 3G. Works good also drains battery a lot quicker than my Burst.

One big let down is, I can't use NFC with any Samsung phones. It sucks. Rest is just working fine. Will test 4G, if I get my hands on one of 4g Sim.

Call quality is excellent compared to my previous phones and I can hear clearly even in crowded places. Receiver also confirmed that sound quality is good. Overall this phone is good at what it is supposed to.

*Audio & Video*

Sound is crispy(tested with skull candy) and details are excellent indeed. Apollo player is now looking sexy and so far didn't felt the need for any music player. Video player remains same or say, I didn't noticed any difference. Video player is same as JB, plays whatever I throw in.

*Camera*

This time also, they are not into megapixel race. Rather, they are into making the snapping experience much more easier and fun. So, this is where google worked a lot. Since Nexus 5 is all about capturing moments, they did some good work. With 4.4, focusing was an issue. But with 4.4.2, it was fixed and now I can take snaps faster than any droid device(Seriously!). Snaps are good and I have uploaded few untouched ones. See it for yourself. 

Camera UI is Now slick and changing options was never so easier. Be it switching to HDR+ mode or changing white balance, just swipe anywhere and do it. 

Video recording is still same as N4(I guess). HD recording at30fps!. You can take photos while recording video. Not so great and pretty old feature, but still helpful.

Video quality is OK, and I have only S3 and Note 3. In comparison, video is good and unlike Samsung who over saturates videos, I felt the video looks real. Color absorption is good.

Low light performance : This is where most of phones shot down but not N5. It produces decent picture, less grainy more details. I felt N5 videos and images are way better than N4. 

*Battery*

A big let down. Seriously what was Google thinking? With mere 2300 may battery, phone is struggling to get past 10-12hrs even for my usage pattern. Nothing to say apart from, that hope Google do something by tweaking OS for improved battery performance.

*Display*

Gorgeous. Awesome. Sunlight visibility is excellent. Never thought IPS display can be so good. Sometimes I do nothing but stare at the screen for its sexiness. Thin bezel, perfectly curved display and watching movies or playing games is a treat to watch. My Pantech Burst AMOLED looks shitty to me now. 

Overall, except the battery there is not much to complain and for the price it comes, it is a well deserved phone and buy if you want vanilla android experience in gorgeous display. I would really rate it 10/10, if not for the battery. Still i am glad to get my hands on with this phone and enjoying naked Android UX... 

*Pros:*
+ Vanilla KitKat experience
+ Gorgeous Display
+ Snappy performance
+ Plain, but sexy design
+ Improved Camera(post 4.4.2)
+ Pricing

*Cons*
- Battery
- Availability(It sucks, really)
- Loud Speaker volume could have been little louder
- Fingerprint prone back panel(I dressed my N5 with back case, so no issue )

*Few Images for you to drool :*



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/pgXWLSVl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/XgizrbLl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/vtMkajhl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Xi7s9arl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Dxr7rakl.png

*i.imgur.com/iGIAJagl.png

*i.imgur.com/mCoyvAKl.png



*UI Screenshots*



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/dZ8vBPHl.png

*i.imgur.com/cCFsOHzl.png

*i.imgur.com/dNgpXxFl.png



*Camera Samples*



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/x4BBwlIl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/P9rRZEjl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/OOJQBIol.jpg

*i.imgur.com/j68m9k9l.jpg

*i.imgur.com/oLehDMtl.jpg



Spoiler



*Night Snaps*


*i.imgur.com/SML479Kl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/vW5wSHYl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/vW5wSHYl.jpg


----------



## snap (Dec 17, 2013)

great job and congrats  a summary would have been a nice addition


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 17, 2013)

Summary of what?


----------



## snap (Dec 17, 2013)

like pros and cons


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey, I heard that dust gets accumulated under the Nexus 5 screen... Did you face any such problem???


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 17, 2013)

@snap
Done bro.

@powerhoney
Not for me. Cause i handle my N5, better than i handle my girl friends. Still i will try to use it on dusty place and see if that happens.


----------



## snap (Dec 17, 2013)

thanks


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 17, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> @powerhoney
> Not for me. *Cause i handle my N5, better than i handle my girl friends.* Still i will try to use it on dusty place and see if that happens.



 I like to rough them up, if you know what I mean!!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 17, 2013)

^^ I got it.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 17, 2013)

Well the UI is fab to use. Hope you are enjoying OK Google feature. And the design is also good in terms of ergonomics.  
Nice review mate.


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 17, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Well the UI is fab to use. Hope you are enjoying OK Google feature. And the design is also good in terms of ergonomics.
> Nice review mate.



I wish i can use OK Google, but poor net connectivity stops me from doing so. Once i switch to Aircel 3G i will use it. Also, the design is ergo, of course. I never thought a 5" phone could fit into my strict one-hand-usage pattern. Also the phone is lightweight, you can't believe that you are actually keeping it in your hand.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 17, 2013)

I am so jeally of you right now furious_gamer!
Nice review.

Battery is a big let down for N5. I guess users might resort to power banks if going for a trip. But I guess, it also depends on how you are using your N5. 
One of the biggest battery drainers are:
1. 3G
2. Wifi (albeit way less than 3G)
3. Gaming
4. GPS
5. Full brightness

So keeping those off when not in use can really help. But I guess if the phone is used for basic tasks like music or browsing, it should last more than 10-12 hrs. Also, in the first few days battery calibrates, so you might notice increase in battery life.

I guess I shall be skipping N5 and go for the next iteration of nexus phone. I already have my old but gold, LG Optimus One p500 and Nexus 7. I hope in the next nexus, Google doesn't neglect battery.


----------



## Tarun Singh (Dec 17, 2013)

Where did you buy it ?


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 18, 2013)

Tarun Singh said:


> Where did you buy it ?



its available on play.google.com and many local shops here in mumbai


----------



## gameranand (Dec 18, 2013)

Real nice and summarized review.


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 18, 2013)

Vyom said:


> I am so jeally of you right now furious_gamer!
> Nice review.
> 
> Battery is a big let down for N5. I guess users might resort to power banks if going for a trip. But I guess, it also depends on how you are using your N5.
> ...


The reason i posted those images, is to make people jelly.... 

I don't use all the things you mentioned, I installed few games for testing and removed it. Used 3G for testing, and connect to WiFi only when needed. Still i make lot of calls, send mails and browse using my 2G. Still bugger drains a lot. 


Tarun Singh said:


> Where did you buy it ?


The Chennai Mobiles....



gameranand said:


> Real nice and summarized review.


Thx. I feel different from normal Android Crowd. I hardly see anyone here in my place own N5.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 18, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> I wish i can use OK Google, but poor net connectivity stops me from doing so. Once i switch to Aircel 3G i will use it. Also, the design is ergo, of course. I never thought a 5" phone could fit into my strict one-hand-usage pattern. Also the phone is lightweight, you can't believe that you are actually keeping it in your hand.


Yup and it does hold a good grip coz of the matt finish. And for the first time 5 inch screen is not looking that bad.


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 18, 2013)

^^ Yes. Good grip. And the phone hardly looks like 5", but when i place my Burst next to it, i can see i am holding a monster but while handling it just doesn't feel so. 

Before getting my N5, i was worried that due to big screen size, i may not use it in the long run. But that thought was dusted by N5, and due to it's lightweight nature, i started neglecting my Burst and planning to give it to my wife.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 18, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Yes. Good grip. And the phone hardly looks like 5", but when i place my Burst next to it, i can see i am holding a monster but while handling it just doesn't feel so.
> 
> Before getting my N5, i was worried that due to big screen size, i may not use it in the long run. But that thought was dusted by N5, and due to it's lightweight nature, *i started neglecting my N5* and planning to give Burst to my wife.



what?? u might want to rephrase it (the content in bold) or replace the model number


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 18, 2013)

^^ Edited.


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 18, 2013)

Great review mate. congratulations to you for a fabulous phone


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 19, 2013)

^^ Thx dude. 

@All
I have a question, custom ROM is skinned version of Android. If that's the case, why there are lot of Custom ROM's available for Nexus phones. The whole idea is to enjoy vanilla android experience which is lot better, then why infect it?


----------



## $hadow (Dec 19, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Thx dude.
> 
> @All
> I have a question, custom ROM is skinned version of Android. If that's the case, why there are lot of Custom ROM's available for Nexus phones. The whole idea is to enjoy vanilla android experience which is lot better, then why infect it?



Coz of customisations available in each rom. I like liquid smooth rom for customisable scenario.


----------



## ZTR (Dec 19, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Thx dude.
> 
> @All
> I have a question, custom ROM is skinned version of Android. If that's the case, why there are lot of Custom ROM's available for Nexus phones. The whole idea is to enjoy vanilla android experience which is lot better, then why infect it?



Cause they offer lots of features and customization.


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 19, 2013)

^^ Like what? Added animations and few applications?


----------



## ZTR (Dec 19, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Like what? Added animations and few applications?



Halo,multi window, privacy guard,active display,THEMES,customization of quick panels  etc 
The list goes on and on lol


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 20, 2013)

If yoy dont like custom roms then try xposed franework and gravitybox


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 20, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Halo,multi window, privacy guard,active display,THEMES,customization of quick panels  etc
> The list goes on and on lol



Cool. Will visit XDA and check for myself.



ankush28 said:


> If yoy dont like custom roms then try xposed franework and gravitybox



Sure will try.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 20, 2013)

To answer why custom roms at all, because android is known for its customization abilities and people love thier phones the way they can mend it to suit thier needs. Which is why droids took over the single branded, solo modeled, the only ruling Apple and now leading the business.

Choosing from the whole lot of custom roms are based out of your liking and needs. There is nothing called perfect rom or the rom for everyone.


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 20, 2013)

Congo buddy, so you are skipping this steam sale?


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 26, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Congo buddy, so you are skipping this steam sale?



Yes, because of compulsive buying.


----------



## anmolksharma (Dec 31, 2013)

nice review...congrats!


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 7, 2014)

^^ Thanks.

3G Network signal strength is good. Less battery drain. Yesterday tested whole day with 3G on, over 3 hr voice calls, mobile banking, browsing, watching song videos, occasional messaging and it get me through the day. I was surprised, as yesterday was most demanding day and i thought my phone will run out of juice by noon.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 7, 2014)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Thanks.
> 
> 3G Network signal strength is good. Less battery drain. Yesterday tested whole day with 3G on, over 3 hr voice calls, mobile banking, browsing, watching song videos, occasional messaging and it get me through the day. I was surprised, as yesterday was most demanding day and i thought my phone will run out of juice by noon.



Thats great.. so very consoling. I run my mobile on 3G 24/7 expect when i am home and its connected to wifi.
And as you already know, I am gonna get my gift (Nexus 5) soon and will start using it. I was worried more about the battery backup as I am using Note II (which never drains down ) and a shift from such mammoth battery to the negetively reviewed 2400mah on Nexus 5 is something that i am anxious about.

I think this update has given me some confidence


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 7, 2014)

Nice to know my review helped you. It is a nice phone and till first 7 days, battery backup seems bad. But over few charge cycle, i can see the real potential of the phone.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 7, 2014)

furious_gamer said:


> Nice to know my review helped you. It is a nice phone and till first 7 days, battery backup seems bad. But over few charge cycle, i can see the real potential of the phone.



Yeah thats expected. It takes few cycles for the battery to show the correct values on any droid 

It could seem bad as you might see the charge dropping like ****. But if you continuosly discharge it, at some point, may be when the charge is in single digit (happened to notice this while messing around with custom roms on my Galaxy S), you will find that the charge percentage is intact for longer hours than intended. which means the readings are wrong.
There is technical reasoning for this but in layman terms the charge value stored in the file is incorrect as the phone assumes the charge in the mobile after a bootloader flash (here in this case a new mobile is as good as a new bootloader flash) is 100% where in the reality may be its less than that.

So a couple of charges to 100% and discharges to phone auto swtich off and again charging it to 100% without any break or usage while charging should fix this up


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 7, 2014)

Yeah. So, when are you getting N5?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 7, 2014)

furious_gamer said:


> Yeah. So, when are you getting N5?



May be tommorrow I will get it delivered I guess. I confirmed it to my cousin on the same day of my post on TDF asking for advice and we ordered it from FK. Awaiting delivery


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 7, 2014)

^^ Nice. Just post your thoughts after using the phone for a week.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 8, 2014)

My phone is here


----------



## ratul (Jan 9, 2014)

did i say that i received mine too a few days back.. 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-696.html#post2056299


Spoiler






ratul said:


> Ordered this on 31st as a New Year souvenir, arrived this afternoon..
> Nexus 5, 32GB, from Play Store, 32999/-..
> *i.imgur.com/Tijy9gr.jpg
> *i.imgur.com/QKR3757.jpg
> ...


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 9, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> View attachment 13207
> View attachment 13208
> View attachment 13209
> 
> My phone is here



Waiting for your words about the phone...



ratul said:


> did i say that i received mine too a few days back..
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-696.html#post2056299



Congo and join N5 team buddy. How about a small review about the phone?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 9, 2014)

furious_gamer said:


> Waiting for your words about the phone...



Currently trying out few things. I have switched onto the experimental ART. Hopefully, it doesnt hinder the apps I use in general. I want to caliberate the battery before putting down my views.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 10, 2014)

Bought new Amzer Snap on Case from Amazon (This one).

Amazon shipping is awesome. Case is firm and build is excellent.

@rakesh_ic
You got any Case for the phone or planning to buy one?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 10, 2014)

furious_gamer said:


> Bought new Amzer Snap on Case from Amazon (This one).
> 
> Amazon shipping is awesome. Case is firm and build is excellent.
> 
> ...



I have none at the moment. I was wondering if I need one. 
I do not keep my phone on any rough surface and even on table without a book beneath the phone. And the back looks pretty much solid for me. 
Dropping my phone accidentally or recklessly is equal to "rakesh is dead". So was wondering if i need any case at all. 

What is your take? do we really need one? Only concern for me is the matt finish at the back, will it wear off with usage or get scratched up?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 10, 2014)

^^ Get Amzer(or any good quality) Case based on your taste. I personally don't prefer case, but even if the chances of phone dropping from your hand is minimal, it is still risky. So better be safe than sorry. 

Try this : Amzer
or
Cubix


----------

